# Hey Everyone



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

My name is Rick. I am 46 years old and have been married 6 years. I really appreciate being here and will listen to any advice as well as be happy to give my advice. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

